

Ask YC: Merchant account without any credit? - bazookaaa

Hi YC, I need some help with finding a merchant account. I just turned 18 and do not have any credit. I've been rejected by PayPal's Website Payments Pro and two of Authorize.net's merchant account affiliates. I don't have anyone to be a co-signer.<p>Is there any merchant account provider that you guys know of that would have no problem taking my money? It would be very much appreciated.
======
rms
There are merchant account providers that specialize in industries with high
fraud that would probably be happy to have your business but they take between
10 and 15%.

Have you had a checking/savings account for a while? Ask your local bank about
opening a merchant account. In the meanwhile, sign up for a credit card and
start using it and paying it off and a year from now your credit should be
good to not have to worry about something like this.

------
mattm
What's wrong with Paypal's Website Payment Standard?

